# If you could bring back one fighter...



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

If you could bring back one fighter in their prime to fight a fight now, who would those two fighters be? I know the older fighters are at the level some fighters are at today, but just just a fight for your entertainment.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

If were bringing guys back in their prime......theres only one Hoyce Gracie....and dont give me any shit about Matt Hughs....If they fought at both their primes Hughs goes down via submission.:thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Either Bas Rutten or Vitor Belfort.

It would also be fun to see how Marco Ruas would do now, since he was the most well rounded fighter of his time, but I guess he would get his ass kicked really fast now.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd love to see a prime Don Frye at 205 in UFC.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

My pick: Prime Rickson


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Don Frye is a good one too that dude always seems to be in fights that are really personal....like the dude really hates his opponent


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

El Guapo, Bas Rutten!!


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

bas for sure ,vitor,don frye


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ken shamrock all the way


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Frank Shamrock!!!


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sakuraba
vs
Rickson Gracie

Frank Mir
vs
Mark Coleman

Wanderlei Silva
vs
Randy Couture


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Dan Severn & Bas Rutten


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Who would ya'll like to see the guy you bring back fight?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bas Rutten


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

A healthy Bas Rutten with improved tdd would be awesome. Bas was a great striker and could have been a force in the ufc. Bas vs Pedro Rizzo would have been an awesome fight circa 1999-2001. So yeah, Prime Rizzo vs Prime Rutten.

Don Frye at 205 was a good choice too. Don was really well rounded. A healthy Frye adapted to today's game would be sweet as well. Don Frye vs Wandy. 

Sakuraba fighting at 185 pounds should have happened a long time ago. Sakuraba vs Frank Shamrock.


----------



## BattleGroundMMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Mark Kerr - minus the Bitch wife of his...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Ken Shamrock in his prime to fight Tito because I firmly believe a 100% PRIME Ken would beat Tito.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

> Don Frye vs Wandy.


Love the idea of this fight! The staredown itself would be worth it.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Pre arm-break Shogun.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Prime or not I just want Genki back.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Bas vs. Saku!!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

pt447 said:


> Bas vs. Saku!!!


I would watch Bas vs. anyone, but that match intrigues me. I'd love to see Bas take on Randy or Wanderlei, which both could have happened/were hinted at.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> Either Bas Rutten or Vitor Belfort.
> 
> It would also be fun to see how Marco Ruas would do now, since he was the most well rounded fighter of his time, but I guess he would get his ass kicked really fast now.


well said! i second that.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd go with "Ice Cold" Igor Vovchanchyn. I loved watching that guy fight.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

DropKick said:


> I'd go with "Ice Cold" Igor Vovchanchyn. I loved watching that guy fight.


I like that pick!:thumbsup:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah Igor, back when he really wanted it before he lost his killer instinct.
Sakuraba at the right weight, without the new flash ko head 

Fedor, I mean fighting regularly


----------



## tutex (Jan 12, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> If were bringing guys back in their prime......theres only one Hoyce Gracie....and dont give me any shit about Matt Hughs....If they fought at both their primes Hughs goes down via submission.:thumbsup:


I know hoyce was sick at submission but keep in mind hughes is a great wrestler and can pound his ass as well as he has great stand up compaired to hoyce


----------



## amedeers (Apr 23, 2007)

Pre accident Frank Mir.

I also like Igor and The Hammer.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd like to see a healthy Rumina Sato, actually. He was mind blowing in his time, and was someone who was revolutionary. He's like Shooto's Sakuraba, and it sort of sucks to see him take the Saku path of making me not want to watch his fights after he got smashed by Hansen.

Sato (1999) vs Tokoro (2005) would've been an awesome fight.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mezger, hands down. Him vs. Chuck, or Wandy again would rule, and go totally different.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Mezger vs Machida would've been great.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

prime mezger vs. prime tito
that'd be fun to watch


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

rufio.e0 said:


> prime mezger vs. prime tito
> that'd be fun to watch


Except Tito always got the better of the Den back in the day. Man I hate Tito.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Except Tito always got the better of the Den back in the day. Man I hate Tito.


Mezger won 1 as did Tito. And I don't consider the Mezger we saw in the UFC nearly as devastating and complete of a fighter as the Mezger we saw in Pride.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm sorry guys but I would have to bring back Phil Baroni.
I am pretty sure a few of you guys understand why. "I'm the best evah"!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> Mezger won 1 as did Tito. And I don't consider the Mezger we saw in the UFC nearly as devastating and complete of a fighter as the Mezger we saw in Pride.


Absolutely. Guy vs. Tito III is one of those eternal what-if fights that will never happen. Mezger's striking and takedown defence got so much better after Tito beat him.
It would be awesome to see Frank Shamrock, circa 1999 at 185 against guys like Anderson and Hendo.
I'd like to see a prime Carlos Newton at 170 again, too, instead of the flabby middleweight Carlos that got handled by Oyama.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought that Mezger was going to beat Tito the third time, since he really has improved. He went from a sub fighter to a great striker with solid wrestling and sub skills. He looked great whomping guys like Egan Inoue & Alexander Otsuka (Twice). I miss Guy stepping in there. Dude was so talented.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ryan Gracie, minus the crack and weapons. What a sad waste of potential.


----------



## timothysmith9 (Aug 24, 2021)

Chuck Lidell or Bas Rutten


----------



## kaju4920 (4 mo ago)

Sakuraba fighting at 185 pounds should have happened a long time ago. Sakuraba vs Frank Shamrock.

get-mobdro.com


----------

